# major fixed power machine or tool



## Chino-Melendez

Hi. I have a sentence that's giving me translation problems.
The supervisor designates a qualified person to be responsible for each major fixed powered machine or tool. 

Here is what I came up with. El supervisor asigna a una persona calificada para ser responsable por cada maquina y herramienta principal electricas y fijas. 

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## rodelu2

major fixed powered machine or tool.* "principales máquinas o herramientas no portátiles movidas a motor".*


----------



## Chino-Melendez

Thank you. I've seen 'maquinas fijas'.  Is this wrong?


----------



## incaprincess

Here's a suggestion (although I'm not a tool expert, so take it for what it's worth)

From other sources, here's what I got: "Herramienta portatil, fija" isn't necessarily a contradiction.  For example: An electric hammer, screwdriver, etc etc move around with you wherever you go.  But fixed tools stay on a table, the floor or ground while operating them. They're portable in that they're not permanently set up in one place and can be relocated without too much effort, but still, they are placed on a table, floor or ground while in operation."
Make sense?


----------



## guitaric60

Hola:

Coincido con decir fixed = fija.

Un comentario: Pienso que en este caso "major" se refiere a "grande", no a "principal". Es una "major tool" porque no se trata de un taladro de mano, sino de una herramienta de tamaño mayor.

Saludos,
Enrique


----------



## Chino-Melendez

OMG, I'm getting a headache over this...    Thank you all for your suggestions. 
'....*las máquinas y herramientas eléctricas, fijas, de tamaño mayor. *...?


----------



## incaprincess

Chino:  It's gonna be ok, I promise!! 
Yes, as of right now, i think thats our best option.


----------



## Keahi

Yo lo entiendo así: for each major fixed powered machine or tool. = por cada gran herramienta o máquina fija.
En castellano es mejor ir de menor a mayor.
Un saludo.


----------



## incaprincess

¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## Mastoc

Yo lo traduciría como "responsable de las máquinas y herramientas".


----------



## alan56789

Mastoc said:


> Yo lo traduciría como "responsable de las máquinas y herramientas".



I agree with incaprincess response. Good explanation.


----------

